# Kindle Fire SO--San Disk 32GB wireless drive for $20 DEAL ENDED



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, just noticed this...check your special offers, last tab on the right on the Fires.










I'm in...and it is currently selling for $59.99 on Amazon



Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This how it will look in your special offers. Once you click, you'll see the image below.










Sent from my Fire HDX7


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok..I got the message on my iphone; does anyone know how the heck I find it now?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to open it on your Fire. It will be (hopefully) under your Offers tab, the last tab on the right on your Fire. You may need to swipe right to left to see the tab. Tap on it and look for this image


Betsy the Quilter said:


> This how it will look in your special offers. Once you click, you'll see the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tap on the image. THen wait for the button to become active. The countdown button will become the purchase button.

Sometimes you may need to try more than once. If the first tap doesn't go through, close the popup and try again right away.

Betsy


----------



## Suzsmarmie (Sep 11, 2010)

I got it, Betsy. Had to Google to find out that I had to temporarily enable offers on my no offer Kindle. The instructions on Amazon said I could enable and disable whenever I wanted to, so I did and viola, there it was. Cooly dooly..thank you!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah, yes, sorry!  Yes, Special Offers have to be enabled, but if you've bought out of them or purchased a Fire without them, you can enable them without having to pay anything.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ha, got one! I actually saw the alert message for once.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Claw!

I just happened to see it on my screen, and it caught my eye because I've been considering getting one.

I can't get the texts... ;(

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I got one too!  Great deal.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Must be over, it doesn't come up on mine.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Amazing.. I actually saw this and got it.  I think there were 1000 available and 60% were claimed at the time I got mine.

The other day with that great speaker deal.. I was waiting for a patient and saw that the deal would start at (whatever time  it started).. about 20 minutes from then.

But my patient came out just before that time and I just packed up and left and of course missed that offer. 

(Today I was able to order while waiting for a different patient at a different location at the same medical center..

but today when I tried to come to this site while on their wifi it had blocked the site as an "adult content site".

Huh?    I tried to click a link to request that they change this but they wanted a logon and I'm just a guest on their wifi.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think there were 10,000 available (see the screen cap in my first post)--and they went crazy fast.

Yay for those who got them!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I missed this one -- but don't really need such a flash drive anyway.  We were having a friend to dinner -- he's leaving for Dakar in a couple of days so is making the rounds of friends to be fed and say goodbye.  And he used our wifi to do some banking and email.   Anyway. .  I didn't even see this until about 5 minutes ago. And the offer is not on my HDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It was on both my devices, but I think they pulled it once the offer ended...

I'm going to use it to transfer photos to...

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

I actually saw this one, and clicked through when it was 80% claimed - and then realized just in time I have no real use for a drive that small and stopped myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to use it to offload pics while I'm travelling...I actually have a couple of others--one is going to be dedicated to video, one to music.

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

If you want to go slightly cheaper you can get the 16gb version and put your own 32 or 64 gb micro-SD card in. I have one I did just that with and really like it. Streamed movies while in-flight to Denver last month.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

HappyGuy said:


> If you want to go slightly cheaper you can get the 16gb version and put your own 32 or 64 gb micro-SD card in. I have one I did just that with and really like it. Streamed movies while in-flight to Denver last month.


Yeah, if I was to get one - this is what i would do.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Well, looking things over, the jump from 16 gb to the 32 gb model is only $10.00, whereas the cost of a 32 gb micro SD card is about $25.00, so buying the upgraded flash drive would be much less expensive. Now, for a really good deal, get the 16 gb drive and buy a 64 gb card for $47.63 rather than the flash drive with the 64 gb card already in it. You can save a whopping $2.37! (try not to spend it all in one place!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My SO Deal San Disk drive came today, starting to play with it...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine arrived today as well!  I was pretty surprised.  Any interesting discoveries, Betsy?  (mine still in the box..)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not yet, I pulled it out to play with and then had to dig up a photograph and do some research for a friend who has a weekly column in his local paper.  *rolls eyes*  I should charge him.  I do get photo credit.

Getting ready to play with it now, it looks pretty straightforward. 

You'll want to get the SanDisk Wireless Flash Drive App, apparently.  Doing that now...  Happy Guy can probably tell us more.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Betsy, I'm curious to know how the pictures work for you. I read a not-so-stellar review (which I can no longer find   ) that said it doesn't work well for large amounts of pics because it loads each thumbnail individually every time you view them. 

I purchased one as well (yet another lightning deal gadget I don't need). My Fire has been performing miserably for some time now and I'm hoping that I can improve that by freeing up some space. I have almost a gig's worth of music and videos that I rarely use. I'm gonna transfer those and see what happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> Betsy, I'm curious to know how the pictures work for you. I read a not-so-stellar review (which I can no longer find  ) that said it doesn't work well for large amounts of pics because it loads each thumbnail individually every time you view them.


That doesn't actually surprise me, I don't suppose it caches the images....will let you know. Still haven't had much chance to play with it...

Betsy


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep, you have to have the app, so download it to any devices you want to use the flash drive with. Plug the drive into a USB port on your computer and load it up. Charge the drive up, push the button until both lights flash, open the app on your device and, hopefully, you're in business. Oh yes, you'll have to connect to the device using your wireless settings.

If you need the User Guide you can find it here: http://kb.sandisk.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/12876

There is a way to be using the flash drive and to access the internet at the same time, but I haven't tried that so don't know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've tried it now, a bit.  The app comes with content loaded in Documents, Music, Photos and Videos.

The Documents folder contains Quick Start Guides (a PDF in several languages) and User Manuals (in English, for Android and iOS verisons)

The Music folder has about five mp3 of various types of music.

Music will continue to play if you bring up the sidebar and tap on home.  But if you hit the back button within the app, the music stops.

The Video folder has four videos on how to use your device.  One of them also tells you how to allow connection to the internet and streaming at the same time.  It's just a matter of turning on something in settings.  However, when I tried to connect to my home network, I got a message that the "security of this network is not supported. Select a different network."

I was able to connect two devices at once and they both streamed the videos on the device falawlessly.

If you download something off the device, say, a photo, it goes to the Download folder on your device; you can't specify a destination folder at the point of downloading.  You can go into settings and change the default destination.  You can download files one at a time by opening the file and tapping on the green device image in the upper right hand corner, or, at the folder view level, tapping on the white device in the upper right hand corner and selecting the files to be transferred.

By opening a picture in the folder, and then tapping on it to call up the contextual menu, you can tap on the play button to play all the photos in the folder as a slideshow.  <I like this.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Just received mine and started exploring.

When trying to connect to the internet, I went through all the steps in the users manual and it looked like it was progressing fine until the end, when I got the error message Betsy got! This is my home network that has typical security settings. What's up with that? Anyone successfully connect to their internet while using this device's wifi?

The first thing I wanted to load was my collection of non-Kindle ebooks. They all have .mobi extensions. When I try to open them, I get an error message saying something like "this file type not supported by your device [the Fire]." This thing is supposed to support any file type supported by the Fire. What am I missing?

So far, my reaction is "meh!"

Worth $20 just for the microSD card, but so far it's not doing what I expected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> Just received mine and started exploring.
> 
> When trying to connect to the internet, I went through all the steps in the users manual and it looked like it was progressing fine until the end, when I got the error message Betsy got! This is my home network that has typical security settings. What's up with that? Anyone successfully connect to their internet while using this device's wifi?
> 
> ...


How are you trying to open the books, by double-clicking on the file? If you copy one of the books to your actual Fire, to the documents folder, say, and are you able to open it there?

I note that the PDFs on the drive aren't read natively from the drive, but are downloaded to the Fire and read from the Fire, as near as I can tell....

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How are you trying to open the books, by double-clicking on the file? If you copy one of the books to your actual Fire, to the documents folder, say, and are you able to open it there?
> 
> Betsy


Tried it both ways. Got the same message both ways. 

The actual error message is: "! Cannot View Item -- Your Android device cannot view this type of file"

This is on a FireHD 8.9


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SeymourKopath said:


> Tried it both ways. Got the same message both ways.
> 
> The actual error message is: "! Cannot View Item -- Your Android device cannot view this type of file"
> 
> This is on a FireHD 8.9


So it seems to me the problem is with the file if you still can't open it by moving it directly to your Fire. These are DRM-free files? The Kindle cannot open mobi files if they have DRM.

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So it seems to me the problem is with the file if you still can't open it by moving it directly to your Fire. These are DRM-free files? The Kindle cannot open mobi files if they have DRM.
> 
> Betsy


Just to be sure I wasn't working with DRM files, I tried some books downloaded from Project Gutenberg. All have the .mobi extension. All I tested gave the error message. All loaded up fine when I uploaded them to the Fire via Send to Kindle. This is a very annoying head-scratcher. Have you tried a mobi file yet? Any luck?

To clarify my response in reply #28, I get the error message when I try to open the file directly from the Connect. I also get the error message when I download the file from the Connect to my Fire's Documents folder then try to open it from there. However, when I send the file to my Fire via Send to Kindle, I can open the book.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh, brother. It looks like I may have to look up some YouTube tutorials for this.

How do I get content downloaded from my Fire to go to the right folder? For instance, I downloaded a video from the Fire and it went into the Downloaded From Android folder. Why wouldn't it go to the Videos folder? Is there a way to change this?

And I can't seem to find my music to transfer. The app shows Downloads (files downloaded on my Kindle) and Kindle Gallery (Photos and videos on my Kindle). Where's my music?

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I can tell, the videos go to Downloads.  That's what it says it will do.  You'd then have to use ES File Explorer to move the video.

EDIT:  Sorry, you were talking about going the other way...let me look.

I said this earlier, but there are video tutorials ON the SanDisk.  Be sure to open up the videos folder and the How To Videos folder and watch them.

Thre's one on moving content between devices.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Has anyone actually used this with their Kindle Fire HD?  I would also like to use it for photos.  Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is downwardly compatible all the way to the original Fire on my account, so I don't see why it wouldn't work on an HD.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

HazeLady said:


> Has anyone actually used this with their Kindle Fire HD? I would also like to use it for photos. Thanks!


I'm playing around with it on my Fire HD now and so far I'm not blown away. I have been able to transfer some pictures, though.


----------



## HazeLady (Jan 15, 2014)

Good to know - thanks so much!  I'm new to all this techno-stuff.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I missed this offer but I'd already bought one. Configured it pretty quickly by loading movie files from my pc to the device and then was able to stream those videos to the fire. Pictures are ok but are slower to load. I don't think you can upgrade the device to 64gb unless you reformat that sd card. And you do need to have the app on your fire to use it.


----------

